# Electric dryer?



## KushBlower12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried a electric dryer? I live in a dry area and I really dont have the space to dry. It would be much easier to dry my crop in a couple hours as opposed to a week. How thorough is it? Thanks everyone


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds like a bad idea. It's be the same as drying in a oven or microwave. It'll still get you high and smoke fine, it'll just carry a harsh taste to it.

If it's your only option, then go for it. But if you have a lot, why not dry out what you wanna smoke and slap the rest in brown paper bags for a slow dry?


----------



## KushBlower12 (Oct 31, 2008)

No these are nothing like a microwave or an oven. They involve in/outtake. So far the only thing I really dont like about these is the price. On this next batch, I wont have the room to hang them up in a dark area so this would help out alot. but ya its nothing like a microwave


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can rig up something for quite cheap. Alls you need is a big rubbermaid container, intake fan, outake fan and if smell is an issue a small carbon filter rig.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Oct 31, 2008)

thats true, maybe find a warmer spot to keep it in. I just wonder if it will dry them as well though also. it would be stupid to ruin them after investing the time and money. but I do like the idea of having bomb bud after just 30 mins


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah I dunno what to say my friend. Fast would be nice, but if it is drying it that fast then you're still gonna get a harsh taste. The point of curing buds is to let it dry, age, and reach it's optimum potency, taste and smell. Hurrying the process will only take away from those qualities. 

Think of it like a fine wine. Sure it's gets you*EDIT*, but it's lacks qualities that a fully aged, finished product


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 31, 2008)

the curing process does take magic time... anything to push it.. will destroy what you wish for.. take my word for it.. start grow more and you will thank me..   just like mushrooms..   hanging it dry in dry place is perfect... just cut the bottom stem a notch  and hang it dry...   brown paper and leave in the car dashboard where the heat go though the windshield works magic of 20 to 1 hour.. depends the curing process is..  if it look ready and you do not want these to age any more.. use the mason jar and close the lid tight.. save it anywhere you like...  it will taste the same day you harvested it..


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

I never knew what curing was for the longest time and only hung my outdoor for a few days to dry it and then had my way with it. Then I started curing my buds and people were calling my outdoor hydro 

Edit: I typed "hydor" instead of "hydro" and the last thing I want is people to be getting all high spraking joints of hydor. Who knows what would come of it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 31, 2008)

Trent45 said:
			
		

> I never knew what curing was for the longest time and only hung my outdoor for a few days to dry it and then had my way with it. Then I started curing my buds and people were calling my outdoor hydro
> 
> Edit: I typed "hydor" instead of "hydro" and the last thing I want is people to be getting all high spraking joints of hydor. Who knows what would come of it.


I'm trying to quit spraking hydor!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*IME drying by hanging and being patient and having a semi slow (7-9 days) dry I have more solid bud with a tastier smoke. Drying/curing both remove things like chlorophyll and other things you don't want to smoke. The reason it's getting rid of these things is because of the natural metabolic processes, that take a while to happen.

I think introducing a heat source and quickly drying buds is destroying your long worked for product. It is not allowing any of these natural processes to happen and break these things down.

take what I say into consideration please. 

It's YOUR bud just remember that.*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 1, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *...I think introducing a heat source and quickly drying buds is destroying your long worked for product. It is not allowing any of these natural processes to happen and break these things down.
> 
> take what I say into consideration please.
> 
> It's YOUR bud just remember that.*



Absolutely.  I planted my girl on May 25, and have looked at her every day, watered her, fed her, worried about her, protected her, etc. for half of a year.
Now, when I cut her in a couple of weeks, I wonder if I should blast her with a high intensity heat source.  Half a year growing/two hours drying; Hmmmm..., naaah, I don't think so.


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe I missed where someone realized that if one tosses a their bud into a dryer w/ or without a bag, box or other container.....Dryers go 'round 'n' 'round! This is a bad thing, 'cause this rough use will knock all the trics off and you'll be curled up inside the tumbler trying to scrape hash off the tub!

If yer in that big a hurry to dry yer weed, buy a food dehydrator, we found one at a thrift store for $2, we use it for taste testing, or just plain down n dirty drying when flavor isn't an issue.

Don't stir yer buds any more than necessary when drying, you'll lose the good stuff!>D


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 1, 2008)

*Woah, I didn't even know that! That's just even more reason to NOT do this!

Who would put their trichy goodness in a tumbler! I know that when I have my buds I don't even move them too much because I can literally SEE trichs falling off.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 1, 2008)

I have A BC Northernlights Dryer and it is OK. I am not sure if it is worth the money but it does dry quicker.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 2, 2008)

Trent45 said:
			
		

> You can rig up something for quite cheap. Alls you need is a rubbermaid container, intake fan, outake fan and if smell is an issue a small carbon filter rig.



Slapped one together yesterday with stuff laying around - rubbermaid container, computer fan and a scrog-similar mesh setup using pvc and plastic mesh.  Works great, Mrs V much happier now.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

i use one i made from the diy section.i used a rubber maid container and a bathroom exhaust fan.drys my smoke in about 5-7 days good.the smaller nugs i take out sooner.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, my slapped-together dryer didn't work (see above).  The problem here is the humidity, ranging from 45-80% and temps 65-85F.  In addition, Bombudpuffa's post about moldy weed made me really nervous.

Our dryer (which I have never touched before ) has a drying rack and you can set the temp (air only, low, med hi).  I just put my buds in there at low.  I just want them to get to the jar stage without mold.  

The dryer has an obvious advantage - it vents to the outside.  I'd better go see where and how bad the smell is, now that I think about it....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

You could use a food dehydrator.


----------



## HazeusDaGreat (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah does da dehydrator work without da harsh side effects


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 13, 2008)

HazeusDaGreat said:
			
		

> Yeah does da dehydrator work without da harsh side effects


 
Sorry Haz, Everyone of the above mentioned "quick dry" methods will be harsh:>(

If one wants smooooooth smoke, one must have the patience to cure yer smoke after drying.

The rule of thumb is, when buds get to 50% humidy, put them in glass jars in a dark, room temp place, then every day invert jars (to fluff buds) remove the lids for an hour or 2, after a couple weeks they'll start mellowing out! If you can, let the buds cure for a month or 2 or more. We've noticed that the potency increases upto about the third month when, it seems to level off:>)


----------



## andy52 (Nov 13, 2008)

i figured out on this last harvest not to leave the buds in the dryer too long.i had them in there this time for 3 days and straight into jars.i do take the jars out and open them for an hour or so twice a day.its been several days now and i just open the jars and let them get some air for about 30 minutes.from now on they will be sealed until they are smoked.which will not be long with me,hehe.gotta love the sticky buds.hmmm.think i'll go get one now.the old volcano is calling me.


----------

